# Is it easier to get pregnant with mirena when the strings disappear?



## Globug1021 (Jul 14, 2012)

I was recently in the hospital a few months ago and they couldn't find my iud's strings and I'm showing pregnancy symptoms now. There is a high chance that I was pregnant back in late April and miscarried but I didn't get checked out soon enough to be sure. But its likely... Anyway is it easier to get pregnant while on mirena if the strings are lost? I had it put in in January of 2011 after having my first child.


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

If they can't find the strings how you do you know it didn't fall out?


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I had a mirena put in in 2006, and the strings periodically went missing, but the mirena was still in place. I didn't get pregnant. If the strings are missing because the mirena fell out then you are as likely as the next unprotected woman to be pregnant. If the strings are gone but the mirena is not then it depends on many factors such as the actual location of the mirena and the shape of your uterus.

Did you do an HPT?


----------



## Globug1021 (Jul 14, 2012)

What's that? And my doctor couldn't feel them out see them when he did an ultrasound but when I had my surgery he said its still there.i was jus curious cause for the past week I've been nauseous everyday, the idea of eating makes Mr feel sicker 4 out of 5 times, I always wake up with a stuffy nose now, I'm cramping really bad and my sense of smell is higher..


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

HPT = home pregnancy test. If I couldn't find my strings I'd be peeing on a stick.


----------



## Globug1021 (Jul 14, 2012)

Right.. I knew it meant that. Jus forgot... I guess when I get a couple bucks ill invest in a test.


----------

